# Meet the mischief!



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, 

These are my humble brood! 

Scrabble, taking on Red Skull the Bobblehead.

View attachment 3902


Buffy smelling the flowers.
View attachment 3906


Toby all curled up like a kitty cat.
View attachment 3907


Kitty and Jess when they were babies.

View attachment 3908


Donna my hairless, who sadly passed away very young shortly after this pic was taken. 

View attachment 3909


And Basil, also enjoying those flowers ^^

View attachment 3904


Kitty recently had an unplanned litter, and here's one of them when he opened his eyes for the first time yesterday; 

View attachment 3910


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

They're all so adorable! I especially loved Kitty and Jess. Rest in peace Donna <3


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you  Poor Donna I suspect had pneumonia. She was a rescue rat at a month old, never put on any weight and was always sniffling and shivering. Poor girl is in a better place now <3


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful mischief. Your Buffy is absolutely gorgeous, and your new baby looks very much like my Mina. (Her sister, Badger, is my avatar.) Great photos!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! Buffy is a sweetheart. The guy who gave me Donna actually let me take Buffy after I told him Donna had passed. He said she was a Berkshire, though I'm not sure she has the exact markings for that. Badger is adorable! <3 All the kittens in this litter are little roans, so it looks like Basil is the daddy. I'm not 100% because the girls sprung their cage one night and Kitty was in the boys cage when I came downstairs that morning, but Basil is the chief suspect!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I can just imagine the looks on their faces when you found them - "What? Is there a problem?" LOL 

None of mine that I consider berkshires have the exact markings, either - I just don't know how else to refer to them. They are all beauties to me.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, you're not far off! They were so indignant when I separated them; Buffy especially went crazy squeaking, like she was saying "But I haven't gotten my turn yet!!" 
I'm like that. I get a lot of black hoodie rats from people who don't want to look after them any more, but they keep the more unusual colours. I love my black hoodies, they're all sweethearts!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have two black hoodie girls I wouldn't trade for the world - they are the most adventurous and most lovey of all my gals. I love all the different colors, but there's no substitute for a great personality.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I know personality and colour don't really have much to do with each other, but my black hoodies have always been the most affectionate of all my rats too. Scrabble is a huge kiss monster, he literally puts his little paws on your hand to pin it down and then licks and licks for ages. And Toby is the cuddliest little boy I've ever had, he just snuggles into your lap or pocket when you take him out and will stay like that for hours. I took him shopping with me today (shhh, don't tell!) and he slept in my bag the whole time. Gah, I just love rats. They're such brilliant little pets! <3


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it Basil who's the little ratfish? At first I thought it was a Photoshop job, then I looked more closely. But from that angle, his hind legs really do look like tail flukes! LOL

They are all cute as buttons. But I'm not so sure about Kitty's pups--have to see a LOT more pictures before making up my mind! <prodding gently>


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

WUT. 
That last picture is XD


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL yes that's Basil jumping. I happened to catch him in mid-air as he was jumping out of the bath one day. It's a great shot, he looks so hilarious in it XD Hold on, I'll scrounge up some more of the kittens!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 3921
View attachment 3922
View attachment 3923
View attachment 3924
View attachment 3925
View attachment 3926
View attachment 3927


These are two different babies from the litter, I will try to get some pictures of the pair with the slightly different markings on their faces. The rest are very similar to these two, only they have a thinner stripe down their back.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you sure you haven't rat-napped from me? ;D

Here's my Mina 









Her shy sister Badger









Her brother Pete


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Oooohhh! The baby cuteness . . . THUD!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooooo they are so very cute!!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Almost as cute as Babs babies.  Couldn't get over how much they look like my Mina and her sibs, darlin' little things!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Squeeing at your rats, Carrie! They've got such cute little faces, I absolutely LOVE Pete. He's like a little teddy bear! <3


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Dumbo Babies. *sigh* So cute.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Pete is my special buddy, (don't tell my other special buddies... lol). He's a real lover, and got me totally hooked on boys, which I'd never had before.


----------

